# is it plausible for an ESTP to be a 3w2?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

or are they often 7's and 8's who get mistyped as 3's cause they have a lot of ambition?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

typethisperson said:


> or are they often 7's and 8's who get mistyped as 3's cause they have a lot of ambition?


Really, nothing is completely off the table. *I*nfinite *D*iversity *I*nfinite *C*ombination. I'm a 5w6 ENTP, after all. I've known plenty of ambitious folk of every type. How that ambition is pursued varies greatly.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

typethisperson said:


> or are they often 7's and 8's who get mistyped as 3's cause they have a lot of ambition?


ESTPs can be 3,6,7,8, and 9. There is definitely more variety to this type, but the 6s and 9s will tend to question their ESTP-ness more, due to enneagram type effects, and try to type themselves into introverted and NT MBTI types. Typically ESTPs are stereotyped similarly to the assertive triad 3-7-8 and the descriptions of 7 are very similar to those of Se, so ESTPs of types other than 7 or 7 wing may feel themselves somewhat out of place.

An example of ESTP 3w2 is Gary Vaynerchuk - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Vaynerchuk


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

typethisperson said:


> or are they often 7's and 8's who get mistyped as 3's cause they have a lot of ambition?


extremely possible, if not one of the most probable combos.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

It's totally plausible, dare I say even common.


----------

